# To polish my reflector or use reflective mylar?



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

I have an old 4foot jebo light fixture and the reflector is lookin really bad now. I cant even see myself in it anymore. Should I just take this out and polish it (if so what do i need to do that) or cover it with reflective mylar which I can get for a very cheap price.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Generally, reflectors are not made to be polished. They have a protective coating. So, if you polished the reflector using a buffing wheel and metal polish you will remove the protective coating. The coating would then need to replaced with a metal lacquer. A buffing wheel, metal polish and the lacquer may cost more than using mylar and a good adhesive. 

So, instead of polishing the reflector try cleaning the reflector. The reflector can be cleaned by removing it from the assembly. Next, run water over the reflector to remove any dust particles. Then clean the reflector using a solution of very dilute dish washing detergent. Use cotton balls (real cotton) with the solution to gently clean the reflector and then rinse the reflector. Taking care when cleaning the reflector will prevent scratching the reflective surface and a gradual deterioration of the reflector.


----------

